
Machine learning on graphs: A free, four part lecture course - edmack
https://www.octavian.ai/machine-learning-on-graphs-course
======
schemathings
OK, I'll bite. What does the 'on graphs' part mean?

~~~
foxes
In the preamble they mention [0]. So I assume it is about when your data set
consists of graphs (ML _on_ graphs).

[0] [https://medium.com/octavian-ai/deep-learning-with-
knowledge-...](https://medium.com/octavian-ai/deep-learning-with-knowledge-
graphs-3df0b469a61a)

~~~
schemathings
I missed that, thanks, makes sense now!

